# size help for Supersix Evo



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm 5'7", with a 30.5" inseam.

Should I get a 52cm or 54cm?

Also, for anyone with similar measurements, do you use the stock 100mm stem, or longer?

Thanks.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Same height and inseam here, I went with a 52... Not sure about your torso length but I stuck with the 100mm that came on the bike... The LBS here in Japan actually wanted to put me on a 48 or 50.... I felt more comfortable on the 52... Ride some different sizes, if your LBS doesn't have any other supers in different sizes, the CAAD10 is geometrically the same, and they could have a wider variety as far as sizing goes.... Good luck!


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm 5'7" with a 30" inseam and went with a 50cm CAAD10. 52cm felt a little stretched out. Definitely ride before buying.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

My own experience, if between two sizes go with the smaller. Can always get a longer stem or a seatback seatpost. If it is too large, you can get a smaller stem but I hate how bikes handle with short stems. Not a fan.


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

RCMTB said:


> I'm 5'7" with a 30" inseam and went with a 50cm CAAD10. 52cm felt a little stretched out. Definitely ride before buying.


hey thanks. What length stem are you using with your 50cm?


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> My own experience, if between two sizes go with the smaller. Can always get a longer stem or a seatback seatpost. If it is too large, you can get a smaller stem but I hate how bikes handle with short stems. Not a fan.


good advice, thanks.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm 5' 6" with a 29" inseam. My dress shirt sleeve size is 32" (little old man). With my Evo as well as other Cannondales since the mid-1980s, I've always gone with a 52 cm frame and whatever-is-stock for a headset stem. The Evo stem is slammed and everything works perfectly. If you are a racer then you might very well consider the 50 cm with a longer-than-stock stem with the saddle set back a bit more than customary. Otherwise, consider the 52 cm.

Best wishes.


----------

